# Favicon???



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

This site does not seem to have a Favicon.....strange


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it does.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

works for me


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

What browser are you using?


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

:scratch: Hmmmm I'm using IE 7 , It used to show up but its seems to be gone now.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

It definitely is no longer showing up


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Haven't changed anything on the server side. It should still be there.


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

If your using ie7 sometimes it has trouble reading favicon's you can try clearing your history and temporary internet files and then restarting your browser , On a few of my sites I had to add this "link" () tag within your tags. To get it to show up consistantly with IE7.
It seemed to help but really shouldn't be necessary.


----------

